# My pets ( reptiles...)



## Djoul

Hey

Here you can find my animals.

My snake when she was a baby lol, her lenght now is 2m





My baby python









My beauty







Other pictures soon ! I will add more pets lol... :wink:


----------



## Deutschherper

Since you didn't tell us what your pets are, I think we're supposed to guess.

Picture one is a corn snake.

Pictures two and three are either ball pythons or childrens pythons.

The last three pictures are panther chameleons.


----------



## Rick

Pretty sure the last three are all of the same one. He is my fav.


----------



## Djoul

> Since you didn't tell us what your pets are, I think we're supposed to guess.


you are right 8)

panther chameleon (Furcifer pardalis), right too  Which region ?  



> Pretty sure the last three are all of the same one. He is my fav.


Yes  This is my female.

I love it


----------



## Deutschherper

Rick,

You're probably right.

Djoul,

I have no idea. Was I right about the pythons?


----------



## Djoul

Yep  This a ball python, he is very agressive.

The first one is a corn snake, elaphe guttata, and I heard that scientist change the name, but I have no idea about the new.

The cameleon is a furcifer pardalis nosy be, the male is green and blue, it depends, the female is generaly red. I will have a reproduction soon normally, I am quite happy


----------



## Rick

> Yep  This a ball python, he is very agressive.The first one is a corn snake, elaphe guttata, and I heard that scientist change the name, but I have no idea about the new.
> 
> The cameleon is a furcifer pardalis nosy be, the male is green and blue, it depends, the female is generaly red. I will have a reproduction soon normally, I am quite happy


Ball pythons should not be agressive unless you mean towards food. Is the chameleon easy to keep?


----------



## Deutschherper

> Yep  This a ball python, he is very agressive.The first one is a corn snake, elaphe guttata, and I heard that scientist change the name, but I have no idea about the new.


I've heard that ball pythons are good begginer pythons, nonaggressive and easy to care for. Do you move it to a another tank when you feed it?

I've also heard that scientists changed the scientific name for the american bullfrog. Those scientists keep changing the few scientific names that I've memorized :x .


----------



## Djoul

Hm ball python for beginners.

Actually this not the case. I really think that this python is not so easy to breed... He can have stress very quicly and stop to eat for long time.

Some of them are agressive. And the most part they have to eat alive food...



> Do you move it to a another tank when you feed it?


Yes exactly, I am forced to do that, If I didnt the python will associate the terrarium opening like food...

If you are interested by python, you should begin by a boa constrictor. There are very good for beginners, and non agressive.

In fact it depends lol, but usually not


----------



## Deutschherper

> If you are interested by python, you should begin by a boa constrictor. There are very good for beginners, and non agressive.In fact it depends lol, but usually not


I've heard that beginners should avoid boa constrictors at all costs :? .


----------



## Djoul

Really :shock:

To be honest I am not sur that your sources are good :lol: Ok a boa is bigger than a python, but in term of behaviour, I think that we cannot compare.

The best thing we can say : Each reptile is different  I didn't have luck with my python  And I really try to change his behaviour...

I think that the best snake to begin is a corn snake  But it is different than a python or a boa... :roll:


----------



## robo mantis

I like Chams my uncle had one when he was a kid. It got out then like a month later we found it smooshed under his matress! :lol: I would get one but they need a big cage, expensive, and temp control


----------



## Deutschherper

> To be honest I am not sur that your sources are good :lol: .


Hmm... I probably won't get a boa anyway...



> The best thing we can say : Each reptile is different  .


 If you catch two wild snakes, you sometimes see that.



> I think that the best snake to begin is a corn snake  But it is different than a python or a boa... :roll:


True, but different snakes for different... um... snake enthusiasts. I probably prefer milk or robbon snakes myself...

I hope someday your python's behaviour will change for the better.


----------



## Djoul

Clearly, if my python can be like my corn snake...  

Sorry, what do you call milk or robbon snake ?


----------



## Ben.M

> Yep  This a ball python, he is very agressive.The first one is a corn snake, elaphe guttata, and I heard that scientist change the name, but I have no idea about the new.


The new name is _Pantherophis guttatus_


----------



## Deutschherper

Djoul,

what do you mean?

Ben M.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Very nice collection!


----------



## Djoul

> I probably prefer milk or robbon snakes myself...


hey  

I mean that I don´t know this english term ^^ I will try to find it on google, you know I am lazy  



> The new name is Pantherophis guttatus


Yes true ! I don´t understand... Everybody is familiar with elaphe... since many years :roll:

Ahlalala scientist :twisted:


----------



## Deutschherper

> I probably prefer milk or robbon snakes myself...
> 
> 
> 
> hey
> 
> I mean that I don´t know this english term ^^ I will try to find it on google, you know I am lazy
Click to expand...

It means: I would like to keep a milk or ribbon snake rather than a boa or python.

As for being lazy, I didn't know that.


----------



## Djoul

> I would like to keep a milk or ribbon snake rather than a boa or python.


Yes I understood that 8) I didn´t understand what is a ribbon and milk snake, because this is the english name, but I found it on google  

Yes I think it is a good choice.

For my part, I am thinking to take a Boa Imperator (hogg Island)

I am thinking about that.


----------



## Deutschherper

> I would like to keep a milk or ribbon snake rather than a boa or python.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I understood that 8) I didn´t understand what is a ribbon and milk snake, because this is the english name, but I found it on google
Click to expand...

Sorry, I will use latin names as much as possible.


----------

